# Whats in Your 10gal Community?!



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Since we all seem to have preferences/limits as to what we like in our 10 gallon community tanks I figured I'd start a thread that sorta lets us collectively put out our opinions on what works well! I also noticed that 10gallons seems to be a fairly popular choice for a decent sized community or divided tank. 

So post away! Let us know what you have! Feel free to include photos!​



I currently have two 10 gallon tanks.
Tank1:
3 Gold Mickey Mouse Platy
1 Female Delta Betta (named Delta)
4 Peppered Cory Catfish

Tank2 _was_ divided, but my delta boy Opal didn't like it, so now it just has my super delta Blur with allll that space XD


What do you have!?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I started a 10 gallon tank about 3 months ago, telling myself, and my wife (who has said you already have to many tanks so no more fish) that this tank would be a Nano tank. After cycling the tank. I started planting. but I first had to figure the scape. On the right side I placed a very nice piece of red lava rock which sticks up about half way up the tank and takes up a corner by the filter. On the left side I used a piece of driftwood root that is in the left corner standing on an angle from the bottom to the top of the tank. I planted 3 bunches of Chinese Ivy across the back and mixed in 2 bunches of red ludwigia and Brazilian penny wort. I placed two swords in mid ground around the front of the Lava rock and driftwood and planted an anubias baiteri in the foreground. I stated having trouble keeping the PH at 7.0 because of the heavy planting and driftwood and finally had to be satisfied with a PH of 6.8. The tank was done. looks very natural and very nice. (I told my wife) and then I started adding fish. (oh the looks I got ) 2 dwarf gouramis, one dwarf panda cory, one zebra loach one dwarf pleco, and 5 head and tail light golden tetra. The only problem I really had after all was done was with snails (bladder snails that came in on one or tow of the plants. ( the reason for the Loach, I don't have any problem now, all the snails are gone.) I crowded the tank a little but with everything that is in there the tank thrives and my water conditions are PH 6.8, ammonia 0 PPM, nitrites 0 PPM, nitrates 0 PPM. Water changes are done at 30% once a week and filter change is done once every two weeks. The tank is healthy and the fish are getting along just fine.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have 1 male crowntail betta, 5 neon tetras, 1 African Dwarf Frog, and soon I will be adding another ADF


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Five danios in different color morphs ( one leopard, one gold, one yellow "glofish", two blue glofish), 2 nerite snails, one mystery snail, and 2 -4 ghost shrimp


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I love my 10 gallon! Currently I have:
-one giant betta
-3 mystery snails


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

-1 Male DeT Beta
-1 ADF
-1 Dwarf Crawfish
-2 Panda Cories
-1 Rainbow Shark
-1 Mystery Snail

Upgrading to a 30 gallon soon though. Then I'm going to get some Zebra Rasboras!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

No longer have a ten gallon: My community tank is a 29g with 3 black skirts, 3 red wag platy, 3 or 4 mollies, and 1 Danio left....


----------



## Koffinkat1313 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tank 1: 2 dwarf gourami and 3 red skirt tetras.
Tank 2: 5 female betta and 2 cory catfish. 
Tank 3: is divided with two delta dragons.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

1 male betta and 3 black neons can i add 3 more and 3 ammano shrimp


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

The most I've ever had in my 10 gallon tank:

1 glass catfish
3 neon tetra
1 female betta fish
1 mystery snail 
4 spotted corry

Everyone got along fine in the tank. My filter was a quietflow built for a 20 gallon tank with an air stone and heater.



lflaviii said:


> -1 Male DeT Beta
> -1 ADF
> -1 Dwarf Crawfish
> -2 Panda Cories
> ...



Dwarf frogs need to be held in communities of 4-6 bare minimum for them to be comfortable.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I noticed that some of you who have catfish don't have enough. Cories, plecos, etc need to be in groups of at least 4.
Also, I'd strongly advise against danios in anything smaller than a 40 gallon. They can't be their hyper, fast-swimming selves in a 10 gallon tank.

At one time I had my 10 gallon divided for two bettas- one male on one side, and one female on the other.
Then I rearranged some stuff and I took out the divider and made it into a betta sorority with 8 females, 5 neon tetras, and two nerite snails.
Last week I moved them all over to my 55- I divided a section for them with craft mesh/plastic canvas. I think it's about 8 gallons worth of space. Although at first I didn't have a ton of plant coverage until the next day and the bettas made quick work of killing the two remaining neon tetras. 0.0 Maybe they killed the other three in the other tank- they just disappeared over time... but there was enough plant cover in there for them to be not out in the open so much...
Somehow fish from the main section of the tank keep ending up in the bettas' section. There are 3 serpae tetras and one pearl danio in there and I can't figure out how they got in. And I'm having a hard time getting them out.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Dwarf frogs don't really school and IMO don't really need that that many friends, but they do like company especially in larger tanks. Also a 30 gallon might be too high for a ADF.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Since this seems to be a good gathering of 10-gallon-minded folk, are there any suggestions for someone about to upgrade to a 10 gallon, with one betta who has been a bit aggressive in the past? I'm going to start a thread but I figured I should ask here as well.

Your tanks all sound really fun!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I currently have 
1 male salamander plakat
2 albino cory and 2 peppered cory 
3 small mollies (I have these due to a friend getting rid of her tank and saying she was going to flush them down the toilet!! I had to save them!) 

Everything is peaceful so far. my betta is quite young still, if he becomes aggressive as he gets older I'll move the mollies.
My water parameters stay healthy due to diligent partial changes!

My tank is 10 uk gallons. That works out as 12 US gallons.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I have three 10 gallon tanks, each with a nerite snail on cleaning duty 

#1 has my marble DeT betta and 4 albino corydoras.

#2 has my tiny little HM betta and 6 pygmy corydoras (habrosus)

#3 has a DeT betta, 5 neon tetras and 5 black harlequin rasboras.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Plecos generally shouldn't be kept in groups. Many are quite territorial and solitary by nature.

My buddy has dwarf frogs (including a 3 legged one) in his 45 gallon, which is really tall. They have no trouble getting to the surface.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

BatCakes said:


> Since this seems to be a good gathering of 10-gallon-minded folk, are there any suggestions for someone about to upgrade to a 10 gallon, with one betta who has been a bit aggressive in the past? I'm going to start a thread but I figured I should ask here as well.
> 
> Your tanks all sound really fun!


I had a betta male I tried in a 10 gallon once. He was aggressive/territorial. He LOVED the peppered cory cats (4) but didn't like the curious swimming fish. I think it was mostly because the corys kept to the ground and he liked the top/middle areas. I've also heard that tetras do well, as they swim fast and don't have "offensive" colors.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

!0 gallon one- has Pippin the male betta, and about eight young fancy guppies. I know that's overstocking, but I started out with a few female guppies, and her babies have to stay with Pippin. They actually get along, as the male guppies are to busy chasing the females around the tank, and male the male betta is the nicest fish I know. He only flared at the once when one swam into his nose. 

Tank Two- Divided with a female and a male on each side. Alexi and Cleopatra. It used to have a few hundred really tiny snails, but since I got Alexi it only has a few large ones.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I can give you my planned stocking:

x10 - 12 Chili Rasboras
x10 - 12 Dwarf Corries

Maybe a Betta. Undecided.

Looks overstocked, but given the size of the fish (1" max with tiny bodies), stocking level should be just fine.


----------

